# Young FFAs



## TheMarno (Mar 24, 2006)

After posting my pictures and lurking around these boards... I realized there are a couple of relatively young FFAs out there.

I figure this is a good time to introduce yourselves and/or show some pics.

I think everyone would like to see who is posting... no?


----------



## Melian (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm 23, but no way am I posting pics!

Just to leave you guessing as to whether I'm ugly or shy........or both!


----------



## EvaDestruction (Mar 24, 2006)

i cant speak for everyone, but i'd feel a little weird posting pictures to the entire board. cant really explain it; maybe im still a little "in" about all of it?:doh:


----------



## TheMarno (Mar 24, 2006)

definitely understandable.


----------



## coyote wild (Mar 24, 2006)

well that sure did end quick.

Are there no young FA's willing to step up to the plate?


----------



## mouse (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm 21, from Canada.
I may just be willing to post pics, if I can figure out how.
And how about the boys :eat2:


----------



## Big-Phil (Mar 26, 2006)

Well I think there is a general shortage of FFAs in the world, not just young ones. Although I have to admit all the FFAs I have ever dated have been a few years younger than me.....


----------



## EvilBob (Mar 26, 2006)

Also, some of the "young FFAs" on here are actually dudes...


----------



## petite_FFA (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, I'm an FFA who is 16... but because of that, I also don't think I should be showing pictures here. A shame, really... maybe in a year and a half?


----------



## Big-Phil (Mar 27, 2006)

EvilBob said:


> Also, some of the "young FFAs" on here are actually dudes...



Come on bob show some trust, I think it would be wrong and foolish just to say because people don't show photos they are telling "pork pies" (lies!).

There might be some guys pretending to girls, but that is up to them and they are just deceiving themselves.

Phil

p.s. I am really a BHM not a girl, but I never said I was ;o)


----------



## Red (Mar 27, 2006)

I am pretty 100% sure that I am a girl *quick check*......yep ...Girl


----------



## Big-Phil (Mar 27, 2006)

Red said:


> I am pretty 100% sure that I am a girl *quick check*......yep ...Girl



I think Bob might need a second opinion ;o)

Phil


----------



## EvilBob (Mar 27, 2006)

LOL... indeed... 

And yes... 99% of the girls are girls... but that 1% can catch you off guard if you haven't considered the possibility!

Besides... this thread seems a bit... desperate... doesn't it? lol


----------



## Big-Phil (Mar 27, 2006)

EvilBob said:


> LOL... indeed...
> 
> And yes... 99% of the girls are girls... but that 1% can catch you off guard if you haven't considered the possibility!
> 
> Besides... this thread seems a bit... desperate... doesn't it? lol



I don't know Bob, I am sure we could go a lot lower and more desperate if we put our minds to it  

Phil


----------



## EvilBob (Mar 27, 2006)

Touche, Phil... touche.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 27, 2006)

Big-Phil said:


> I don't know Bob, I am sure we could go a lot lower and more desperate if we put our minds to it
> 
> Phil



Oh let's do!!


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Mar 27, 2006)

LOL @ the lower and desperate.


----------



## technaut (Mar 28, 2006)

Let's 'up' it a lil  
I'm a 21yo BHM FA (so a dude :doh: )


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Mar 28, 2006)

I can't hold out any longer. Time to put myself in the mix



Big-Phil said:


> I don't know Bob, I am sure we could go a lot lower and more desperate if we put our minds to it



You guys are cute. I am 20, happily dating around... loves, absolutely adores fat on a man... and I have curves myself  They've grown on me (no pun intended) but I am shedding 'em because I'd be happier with just about 20 pounds or so off. Back to fat on a man... did I mention I love it? Can't stay away from this place even when I try

That's all for now


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Mar 29, 2006)

I think I've dated all THREE FFA's in New York. lol I dunno it seems that there are no real FFA's out there, only the ones that have the fantasies online and such. I mean it boggles me that in a city as vast as NY there are no FFA's....I dunno, it's late and my mind isn't working at full speed.


----------



## EvaDestruction (Mar 29, 2006)

Big-Phil said:


> There might be some guys pretending to girls, but that is up to them and they are just deceiving themselves.




guys pretending to be chicks?

the point in that is?


----------



## Big-Phil (Mar 29, 2006)

EvaDestruction said:


> guys pretending to be chicks?
> 
> the point in that is?



Don't know, I have always mean a man and never pretended to be a girl!

However I have heard of men pretending to be girls, if they are gay. I have also heard of men pretending to be girls, if they just want to wind people up....

Phil


----------



## 25uk (Mar 29, 2006)

well i'm definitely all woman, and i'm still young...i hope so anyway!!


----------



## Goreki (Mar 30, 2006)

Does anyone happen to remember the FFA picture thread we had going a while back? there are plenty of young, verifiably female, 'real' FFA's around.


----------



## EvaDestruction (Mar 30, 2006)

yeah, well, apparently marno here doesnt seem to think so


----------



## herin (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm an FFA, but I don't know if I'm young. Well compared to some I guess. I'm 27


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 30, 2006)

herin said:


> I'm an FFA, but I don't know if I'm young. Well compared to some I guess. I'm 27


That _has_ to be young. You're the same age as me, and I still get "kid" jokes at work.


----------



## EvaDestruction (Mar 30, 2006)

well wtf does being only 20 make me? a toddler?

christ


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 30, 2006)

EvaDestruction said:


> well wtf does being only 20 make me? a toddler?
> 
> christ


It makes you "not yet eligible for these kind of jobs", I guess.


----------



## TheMarno (Mar 30, 2006)

EvaDestruction said:


> yeah, well, apparently marno here doesnt seem to think so



I don't get it.


----------



## herin (Mar 30, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> That _has_ to be young. You're the same age as me, and I still get "kid" jokes at work.



 Well, I do look young no matter what my avatar says, I still get carded for cigarettes!:doh:


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Mar 31, 2006)

herin said:


> Well, I do look young no matter what my avatar says, I still get carded for cigarettes!:doh:



Well, some places go overboard with carding just to play it safe. I still get carded about 25% of the time I buy beer and I'm 35, for crying out loud. And I definitely don't look underage.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Mar 31, 2006)

EvaDestruction said:


> well wtf does being only 20 make me? a toddler?
> 
> christ



Green fruit, still on the vine.


----------



## mouse (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm 22 this year... I consider myself young  
I've figured out how to download a pic to my avatar (go me haha) so I am another FA with a picture


----------



## cupcake (Apr 29, 2006)

I'll be 21 this year, but people always tell me I look younger. Here's a photo of me. I'm pretty new to the boards... have been lurking for the past couple of months. heh.


----------



## FreneticFangs (May 1, 2006)

I've always had pictures up. It's with my ex though. haha. 
Not in New York though 
I'm honestly DYING to have a young bi FFA friend. No such luck yet. We'd take over Miami though *evil grin*


----------



## Big-Phil (May 2, 2006)

FreneticFangs said:


> I've always had pictures up. It's with my ex though. haha.
> Not in New York though
> I'm honestly DYING to have a young bi FFA friend. No such luck yet. We'd take over Miami though *evil grin*



That reminds me, I'll have to visit Miami at some point ) Especially if young good looking FFAs are taking it over!!!


----------



## Sabrielle (May 3, 2006)

Well, it seems I'm one of the more Brave ones, as well as one of the youngest... *ggg*

I'm a 16 yo FFA (And 100% Girl ), and here's the pic (even though it was made in an airport and I'm very tired):


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (May 3, 2006)

wow young ffa's do exist! hehe now to find one near me around 25 yo wheee!


----------



## Vintagekid (May 3, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> wow young ffa's do exist! hehe now to find one near me around 25 yo wheee!



*It really depends on who you are asking. I don't know totally about the age limit on this site, but I suppose that if there are 16 year olds... then I should be allowed. If not, delete this post.

Im still a bit new to this, but I am 13 years old, and I love a guy with a belly. And yes, I am a guy. I can strongly say that I look around in the locker room looking at the other guys with big bellies there. Its a real turn-on. 

P.S. If im not allowed on forums because of age just delete this and pm me.​*


----------



## PolarKat (May 3, 2006)

Vintagekid said:


> I am 13 years old





Vintagekid said:


> I'm a 16 yo FFA



Young fellows.. I have no clue as to the age rule here, but 13 & 16.. just a bit of advice.. keep in mind that anyone you meet on the web could most likely be some sort of psyco/pedophile. On a personal level if you were my niece/nephew (I'd actually take away your computer.. like that would work..) but.. I'd advise that you turn off you PM, DO NOT give out your IM, Email, Etc.. and meet *no-one* from the web. As adults 18+ our interaction should only be on chit chat level, if anything goes beyond that contact an admin, and tell your parents.


----------



## pattycake (May 4, 2006)

PolarKat said:


> Young fellows.. I have no clue as to the age rule here, but 13 & 16.. just a bit of advice.. keep in mind that anyone you meet on the web could most likely be some sort of psyco/pedophile. On a personal level if you were my niece/nephew (I'd actually take away your computer.. like that would work..) but.. I'd advise that you turn off you PM, DO NOT give out your IM, Email, Etc.. and meet *no-one* from the web. As adults 18+ our interaction should only be on chit chat level, if anything goes beyond that contact an admin, and tell your parents.



Have to say I totally agree. You may be interested in BHMs but for now (if you really are that young) I'd advise keeping your interest strictly non-contact. NEVER give any personal details to _anyone_ on the net - real name, home address, tel number, e-mail, IM or even the area you live in or name of the school you go to. This may seem extreme but you have to protect yourself. Some adults are specifically looking to make contact with young kids and you need to protect yourself from that sort of person. I think that when TheMarno started this thread he was referring to the 18 - 22 (college age) group. If I were 16 or younger, I'd stick to lurking for the time being. Not trying to spoil your fun, merely trying to help keep you safe. From experience most of us know our FA tendancies started quite young but don't let an older person take advantage of your preferences to get you into a situation you may not be able to handle.


----------



## greeby (May 5, 2006)

This seemed like a good enough thread to step out of the shadows. Sometimes lurker, first time poster. I am from the east coast of Canada. I probably qualify as chunky at 220 give or take. 

...and now that awkward silence...to see what happens next.


----------



## PolarKat (May 6, 2006)

greeby said:


> This seemed like a good enough thread to step out of the shadows. Sometimes lurker, first time poster. I am from the east coast of Canada. I probably qualify as chunky at 220 give or take.
> 
> ...and now that awkward silence...to see what happens next.



eyez da bye dat buildz da boat, eyez da bye dat sailz 'er.. I mean welcome aboard!


----------



## Morbid (May 15, 2006)

I have never dated a FFA.. i never knew they exsisted until i join DimChat in 1999 but I still haven't met one in person... I'm not really a feedee but I do like to eat food... I'm 6'1" 420lbs and i do have some pics but most of them are from when i was 575 -600 lbs.... (i have to lose weight for medical reasons) 

\
well talk to you all later,
Morbid :bow: :bow:


----------



## Morbid (May 15, 2006)

PolarKat said:


> Young fellows.. I have no clue as to the age rule here, but 13 & 16.. just a bit of advice.. keep in mind that anyone you meet on the web could most likely be some sort of psyco/pedophile. On a personal level if you were my niece/nephew (I'd actually take away your computer.. like that would work..) but.. I'd advise that you turn off you PM, DO NOT give out your IM, Email, Etc.. and meet *no-one* from the web. As adults 18+ our interaction should only be on chit chat level, if anything goes beyond that contact an admin, and tell your parents.




I totally agree.... cyber stalkers and cyber crimes happen daily.. some come up missing or dead.. dont want to see that happening to any of you in here... just becareful....:bow:


----------



## Kiki (May 20, 2006)

I'm 22. As soon as I get a good picture I will put it on but in my excitement of joining I forgot to get any ready. I've got red (out of a bottle!) hair and green eyes, I'm 5 feet 2 inches and weigh about 115 lbs (I hope I converted it right. 8 stone something in English!) So there's a mental picture for you to tide you over. hehe.


----------



## missaf (May 20, 2006)

I'm 65, and totally innocent, I swear!


----------



## Big-Phil (May 21, 2006)

Kiki said:


> I'm 22. As soon as I get a good picture I will put it on but in my excitement of joining I forgot to get any ready. I've got red (out of a bottle!) hair and green eyes, I'm 5 feet 2 inches and weigh about 115 lbs (I hope I converted it right. 8 stone something in English!) So there's a mental picture for you to tide you over. hehe.



Sounds very nice .... Welcome to the board.... you can never have too many FFAs in the UK, there are more than enough BHMs to go around...


----------

